
The Network Is the Computer - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/the-network-is-the-computer/
======
ThrowawayR2
While "The Network Is The Computer" turned out to be ultimately true, I would
have thought that the association with Sun Microsystems and its unfortunate
demise would have put anyone off from re-using that slogan.

